# Helmets that match Team Kits



## gizmocycling.com (Feb 21, 2008)

Why do so many Teams and Clubs wear matching jerseys, but not matching Helmets? Lazy? Don't think about it? Don't care? Look how good this Team looks.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Because racing is not about how the Team 'looks' ???


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

SantaCruz said:


> Because racing is not about how the Team 'looks' ???


Sort of is. To quote Deion, "If you look good, you feel good, If you feel good, you play good, If you play good, they pay good." And while there may be some truth to racing not being about looks, there is plenty of truth to being a team and how you look.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jerseys are something you have multiples of and change every day. Most people only have one or two helmets. So from a bike club point, getting people to buy another jersey is easier than getting them to buy another helmet.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

They look like they got solar panels, OMG, is that legal?
I must have been at the back of the pack for some reason.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

No, we don't, but we recommend all black helmets with ours. Here's two MAMIL's, a Catlike and a POC.









So I have a black and a white helmet. I use the white with almost all the other kit I have, but since the club kit only has white details black it is. Note to self: Black shoes look better with the club kit.
And before somebody start whining about yellow and ugly: Yellow and black is the club colours since 1918. The cycling branch was founded as late as in 2008 and chose a yellow torso for visibility. The yellow bands on the shorts also enhances visibility because the legs move.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Wetworks said:


> Sort of is. To quote Deion, "If you look good, you feel good, If you feel good, you play good, If you play good, they pay good." And while there may be some truth to racing not being about looks, there is plenty of truth to being a team and how you look.


Sorry, if you race faster because of matchy-matchy helmets - then you need a new team coach. IMHO.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

What is wrong with looking good? Even if you win, if you look trashy, people notice.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Oh Pshawww.

A huge reason to avoid ANY group ride...... I might look trashy if another person doesn't like my helmet. OMG. 

I stopped worrying about such things when high school was finished, Over half a century of not sweating the small stuff = liberating. Consider it.



Clear you handlebars and your mind will follow....


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Been there and done that, nothing wrong with looking good.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I like group rides. Social stuff.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

kbwh said:


> I like group rides. Social stuff.


Would you ride with people who think you look "trashy" because your helmet does not match the one they wear???

Sounds more anti-social and snobbish BullPucky than social. 
Lemming-like. Group think. 
Not people I would regard as friendly.
YMMV


What would they say about a person without a helmet? your hair looks trashy?
The World walks, cycles, drives, hikes, skis, boats, flies without helmets - and hopefully without judgement.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

SantaCruz said:


> Would you ride with people who think you look "trashy" because your helmet does not match the one they wear???
> 
> Sounds more anti-social and snobbish BullPucky than social.
> Lemming-like. Group think.
> ...


This. As I always say, if you are self conscious about the way you look among the group you ride with, you are riding with the wrong group. I would rather ride alone.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

You’re a funny lot. I’d ride with anyone who wanted to ride with me.

Weird forum this. Destroying a topic seems to be the main activity.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

With our group, there is an inspection before every ride. Someone always has to go home or the other way!!!!!!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

kbwh said:


> You’re a funny lot.
> Weird forum this. Destroying a topic seems to be the main activity.


I agree WEIRD forum this.
My opinion is when a retail website comes on and suggests that amateur cycling groups who don't match helmets are [quoting] =
Lazy? ...Don't care?
It's degraded from a Forum to an advertising place - that allows us to be chided for not looking coordinated on group rides, by another "Forum Member".
That's boloney --- probably why roadbikereviewForum doesn't have robust cycling discussions, compared to years ago.

Maybe Trek.com, Specialized.com, Giro.com, Assos.com would like to join - to tell cyclists we are lame if we don't buy their "Forum member's" suggestions. 

Fashion On, girls.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

SantaCruz said:


> I agree WEIRD forum this.
> My opinion is when a retail website comes on and suggests that amateur cycling groups who don't match helmets are [quoting] =
> Lazy? ...Don't care?
> It's degraded from a Forum to an advertising place - that allows us to be chided for not looking coordinated on group rides, by another "Forum Member".
> ...


From what I have seen, some of the mods are starting posts about products. I have a feeling since visits to the forum have dropped, so has revenue. So now RBR can't get the hits, they are bringing in revenue by posting product reviews.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Lombard said:


> they are bringing in revenue by posting product reviews.


Not sure if OP was requested by the forum authority to post this thread or not but elsewhere online, such post is called shilling. It's a way to advertise without paying.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I ordered some new bike shoes, $400. For my KTM.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

A group that insists on positions of components be a certain way before photos, critiques the annual changes of team kits, color schemes of manufacturers, sock height, and/or a host of other subjective, non-sensical things based on appearance, feels asking whether helmets matching kits is a bridge too far?!? Oh, there's a reason for the decrease in posting/dialogue lately alright...


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Everyone on the roadbike review forum has turned into .....mountain bikers?


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

duriel said:


> Everyone on the roadbike review forum has turned into .....mountain bikers?


Not gonna lie, the vibe over there (mtbr) is certainly more welcoming and less....pedantic? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bvber said:


> Not sure if OP was requested by the forum authority to post this thread or not but elsewhere online, such post is called shilling. It's a way to advertise without paying.


My guess about this one is a shill.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Sorry. Didn’t get that the op was commercial. Another reason to frequent this forum, which at a time I actually liked quite a lot, even less.

That said, helmets that match the club kit (and each other) by color doesn’t look like shambles.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

.. and by that, you mean mountain bikers.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

kbwh said:


> That said, helmets that match the club kit (and each other) by color doesn’t look like shambles.


Nope. I like diversity. People are not clones.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Taken to the (il)logical extreme -
That Pro Peloton sure looks a shambles.
You'd think they would get it right. Especially for TV.
Set the example for gizmocycling.come-on buyers.
Matchy - matchy helmets changing daily for the countryside composition.
Even team jersey's that don't match colors/design, for national & other awards.
Oh the Horror!
 

Maybe I need a helmet for every bike. Almost all of the 15+ riders are different colors. 
Naaaah. That many helmets would cut into the beer budget.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

What? .. that seat angle is out of this world!!!!
You wouldn't ride with me after that bottle of wine & cheese at the cookie stop. ...but I'm game.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

duriel said:


> What? .. that seat angle is out of this world!!!!


I can't believe there are actually people who ride with their seat like that, but I know people who do. It wouldn't take long for my package to go numb with that saddle position.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Notice the surface where the wheels rest? It's not leveled. 🧐


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bvber said:


> Notice the surface where the wheels rest? It's not leveled. 🧐


I'm looking at the saddle angle with respect to the top tube. That's a castrator for sure.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Lombard said:


> Nope. I like diversity. People are not clones.


Why so binary? Is it a fallout of the American political system?


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Helmet matching the kit? Might as well ask if the carpet matches the drapes.

When I ride, I color-coordinate so well, even my sports beverages match my bike color.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

When reaching a conclusion is not conclusive

@duriel, @Lombard, @bvber
In the pic above, I did not claim the red bike was mine.
In fact, the matchy colors (red bike and red panel on jersey) might be called coordinated. Nah, my bike is the green one to the right. Who could ride a saddle like that - maybe a woman?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

SantaCruz said:


> Who could ride a saddle like that - maybe a woman?


Actually, women tend to be comfortable with their saddle nose down even further than men do.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

I'll tell her.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That Zeus is beautiful.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

kbwh said:


> That Zeus is beautiful.


It's a Karma bike. Collective effort involving: Salvage, shipment CA > USA, f/f straightened in Portland Oregon, partly assembled in Port Angeles, Washington, delivered to Seattle Eastside for final build, evaluation, continuous refinement with parts trom friends & quality humans in Canada, Spain, Colorado, Oregon, Washington, and probably a couple others. Coordinated mostly on a different forum. With recent acquisition of most excellent Zeus pedals (Canada sourced with an internet friend trade), the bike is nearly fully re-Zeus'd.
And earlier version before nice hoods from Spain were ordered. Pardon the mismatched wheels - how did that happen?








.....and even earlier


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Veloflex is fine, but Conti? My eyes!


----------

